# Bathing



## debodun (Jul 12, 2014)

Is it necessary for a person to bathe their whole bodies EVERY day? I can see "freshening up" certain areas every day. I know some that shower or bathe twice a day! I feel too much can lead to dry skin and upset the normal bacterial and other skin balances.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

We don't bathe or shower every day, especially in the winter when we aren't working outside. Of course when out getting sweaty and dirty a shower helps.

There have been several studies over the years that suggest removing the normal bacteria from the skin too often is not good.


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't bathe everyday, mainly when I've been in the garden which I have for the past couple of days so I was aching all over, a nice warm bath helped relax my muscles, other times I'll take a shower but not every day


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

It depends - what year is it?

I don't shower everyday, but then I'm not doing extremely physical work most of the time - writing is more of a mental workout. 

When the cat avoids me and the dog wants to roll in me I know it's time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2014)

No, I don't think it's necessary to bathe or shower on a daily basis, it's a personal choice to be sure.  When I was working I'd shower daily and sometimes twice a day when I came home dirty or hot from work.  Now that I'm retired I shower a few times a week, or when I feel it's necessary for my personal hygiene and comfort.  I agree with both you and 
Rkunsaw about the negative effect on our skin due to excessive washing.  No rules, just right!  :coolthumb:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 12, 2014)

I do. shower every day. and luv it


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2014)

My day doesn't begin to begin without a soak in the tub. With coffee.


----------



## bulgyone (Jul 13, 2014)

I never feel fresh, unless I shower daily, but I don't shave on a regular basis


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2014)

I shower every day...


----------

